# Video of my 4 year old



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's Colby on his 5th day riding. This was yesterday at Table Mountain, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome video..I have a grandson who just turned 2 and i took him out for the first time on ski's. he loved it. just a tad to young for snowboarding.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

That's awesome good for you, for getting your little grom out on the snow on a board and not in skis, remember to keep this video because in a few years he will probably run rings around you on the snowboard


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice vid! I got my son on a board at 3 and a half last year but he was too young for it. Can't wait to try again this coming season down under when he's a bit older


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Great stuff!!!!! :smile:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

…juss wundrin' if that Cool jacket comes in a mens XL?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

awesome. i have 1 year old nephew that i'm looking forward to snowboarding with but it's gonna be a few years before that happens. the good thing is that my brother snowboards too so there's a decent chance he'll want to do it too.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Life goals:
1. Get a kid )))
2. Teach kid to snowboard...

Very nice dude


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> …juss wundrin' if that Cool jacket comes in a mens XL?


That's not a jacket, it's a one piece Burton Marvel comics snow suit. Yes he is popular on the hill. All the girls be checking him out. :wink:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> That's not a jacket, it's a one piece Burton Marvel comics snow suit. Yes he is popular on the hill. All the girls be checking him out. :wink:


I think they make the Frozen 1 piece in Chomps size though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> That's not a jacket, it's a one piece Burton Marvel comics snow suit. *Yes he is popular on the hill. All the girls be checking him out.* :wink:


_....Exactly_ the reason why _"I"_ want one!!!!  :laugh: Ladies be diggin' that onesie style! :hairy:

Great vid,.. Cute kid! Congrats on gettin yurself a shred pal for life!!!


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Looking Good!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Swede said:


> Looking Good!


Thanks man but your video is way better. Sweet edits and everything, nice job. Your little guy can shred already too, awesome work!!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work! My daughter is 2 and I plan on getting her started around 4-5 yo. Gives me hope that she catches on and enjoys it at that age!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice vid! and real cool to have your boy riding. My grandsons all ski except tonight my 4 year old who is still learning to ski wants to try snowboard already. I ride with him on the chairlift and i have my snowboard on so i guess now he wants to try it. We'll see then:smile:


----------



## federationsport (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice:snowboard4:


----------

